# Noise from my DWC... Help!!!



## trouble9039 (Mar 15, 2009)

ok everyone I have found A flaw in my setup, and that flaw is noise! Here is what is going on, My grow area is in A 2nd flr loft like setup and it is above A bed room. I am running 5 DWC buckets and each one of the buckets has A whisper 60 dual outlet y'd down 2 one outlet to the airstone. I have vibrating sound's comming into the bedroom so it will blow my cover! This room is drywall'd and and insulated on the wall's and ceiling and the floor has some thin carpet with out padding.I have put the pumps in A styro foam box and sat that on carpeted peices on the floor, and the buckets all on styrofoam lids and still here A humming sound. So today I went and got some carpet padding from the carpet store and layed that down and it helped but the noise is still there!!!! But this padding is some kind of A felt style not A normal padding for A house. I was thinking that some good padding with the foam in it might help alot more.... Does anyone have some advice for me???


----------



## CasualGrower (Mar 15, 2009)

First off.... you have 5 air pumps going.....  use the dual outlets and run a couple buckets off each pump....

Your buckets do not have to be rolling like a hot tub, all the bubbles are doing is keeping the water moving and the bubbles are expanding the surface area of the water to allow more O2 to dissolve into the water.  No matter how much air you pump into the water only so much O2 can be dissolved into it.  Look at it this way, a small airpump can run a pretty large aquarium and keep enough O2 in the water to keep many fish happy, well your plants roots will use MUCH less  O2 than those fish ever will.....  a small air pump with a small air stone, with the finest (smallest) holes is best.  

That being said, another thing you can do is set your air pumps on a folded towel.  When you set that pump on a styrofoam lid without a cushion, the lid will start resonating with the pump and actually make MORE noise.  

let me go back and reread your p[ost and see if I can get anything more.

You can also set up a mini sound proof box, from that box run a small intake line to a spot with nice cool air.  Make sure that there is enough intake to let your pump(s) run easily and allowing for cooling of their motors.

Just a couple ideas, if I think of any ore I will let ya know.


----------



## trouble9039 (Mar 15, 2009)

thank you casual. I was using A blower but that was way to loud. ok I will reduce the number of pumps and hope that help's. I will keep you informed..





			
				CasualGrower said:
			
		

> First off.... you have 5 air pumps going..... use the dual outlets and run a couple buckets off each pump....
> 
> Your buckets do not have to be rolling like a hot tub, all the bubbles are doing is keeping the water moving and the bubbles are expanding the surface area of the water to allow more O2 to dissolve into the water. No matter how much air you pump into the water only so much O2 can be dissolved into it. Look at it this way, a small airpump can run a pretty large aquarium and keep enough O2 in the water to keep many fish happy, well your plants roots will use MUCH less O2 than those fish ever will..... a small air pump with a small air stone, with the finest (smallest) holes is best.
> 
> ...


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 15, 2009)

I had an exhaust fan that was doing that,,and I hung it by Bungi cords,,No more noise.:hubba:
Maybe you could make something to hold them above the floor using rubber bands.


----------



## CasualGrower (Mar 15, 2009)

CowboyBudsky said:
			
		

> I had an exhaust fan that was doing that,,and I hung it by Bungi cords,,No more noise.:hubba:


 
Yep that will work too..... make it where the pump has no solid contact with the building, that will eliminate your resonating noise, then you just have to deal with the actual noise of the operation of the pump.


----------



## trouble9039 (Mar 15, 2009)

i have thought about that and ended up drawing some thing up and useing PVC to build it, But how much of the noise is from the bucket's? I might have to much air! I will try the pump reduction first and go from there


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 16, 2009)

Your buckets should not make any noise.


----------



## trouble9039 (Mar 24, 2009)

ok the noise is under control! I sat the buckets on some carpet padding and it has disappered! And I also reduced the number of pumps


----------

